# ceramic cpu lid yields



## geonorts (Aug 10, 2011)

Okay it took me a while to get round to doing it but I finally finished.
I processed using Steves acid method for lids, multiple soaks in HCL this lifted some of the foils but impatience got the better of me and after weeks sitting and changing the HCL I used H2SO4 (runaway reaction be careful) but it needs the heat, this lifted the rest of the foils and removed most of the base metals. Note: there was no solder on these lids. Twice refined with acid washes and fine filtration.

Lids:
81 various lids
133.83 grams of lids
124 square inches

Yield:
3.03 grams

That is 0.0374 grams per lid
22.64 grams per Kg
or $1.91 (Australian) $2 (US)

Steve this is similar to your yields for various lids with using your yields I was expecting 3.27 grams






mirror finish, first pure one i've done that had no pipe, but thats because it developed underneath


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 10, 2011)

Great job! Thanks for the detailed post, it's always nice to see members sharing knowledge so freely.

Steve


----------



## SilverFox (Aug 10, 2011)

Maybe Steve forgot to do his Sulfuric acid wash.... :lol:


----------



## Palladium (Aug 10, 2011)

Good to see you back silver fox.


----------



## SilverFox (Aug 11, 2011)

Palladium said:


> Good to see you back silver fox.



Thanks a lot, good to see you as well, heard you had a cancer scare, Heard you licked it.. You got Moxie, ill prob roll right over.


----------

